# foggy water



## redtailsharks1912 (Mar 17, 2010)

im new to the forum but i need help with my water. its not clear but its not dirty its like a foggy and i feel it could be more clear because i have a 1.5 gallon tank that is crystal clear. ill upload pictures if i can. but does any one know how to get it clear?


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

well to start off 1.5g of river water can look crystal clear. its a small column of water and easily seen through. ever notice how the lake looks dirty but if you take you hand and scoop up some of the water its clear? well when you are looking at a larger water column its much foggier. however if you are experiencing an obvious bloom of some sort you may want to consider some water polishers such as a micron sock or some activated carbon this stuff does wonders for clearing up some water thats for sure.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Pull out a cup of water in clear glass container...is it white or green in color? 

White - bacterial bloom. It will clear up on it's own. It's your BB trying to catch up with the ecosystem.

Green - algae bloom. Three day complete black out.

You left out some details as well like how long has the tank been set up, have you recently added any fish, etc.


----------



## redtailsharks1912 (Mar 17, 2010)

the water is white but some of the fake plants have black algae on them should that concern me? and it's been set up for about 3-4 months roughly but i just changed the filter media and its the same fish i've had for over 9 months now.


----------



## redtailsharks1912 (Mar 17, 2010)

i have a picture up of it if you want to look.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Does appear to be a bloom


----------



## redtailsharks1912 (Mar 17, 2010)

what type of bloom would you guess it is?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bacteria bloom.


----------



## redtailsharks1912 (Mar 17, 2010)

should i be concerned or will it be fine and clear on its own?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I had a bacteria bloom because I recently added mineralized soil to the bottom below my gravel. But it cleared within a week. Your situation might be different. 

Did you do something to cause the bacterial bloom? Disturb the substrate? Change substrates? Entire tank water change? Add a bunch of new fish at once? Bacteria blooms dont normally happen unless theres some sort of disturbance in the ecosystem. *


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It will clear on its own.


----------



## redtailsharks1912 (Mar 17, 2010)

the only thing i've done recently is change the filter media and changed 25% of the water about a week ago or so. its starting to slightly clear up though.


----------



## Jennifer Scheller (Mar 22, 2010)

I would not worry too much. My tanks did the same thing and it turned out that it was just a bloom. They are crystal clear now.


----------

